# Diagramas Car Audio Pioneer



## flaKobuKaro (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola Amigos....

Deseo compartir unos diagramas de equipos para auto marca Pioneer....

Espero les sean utiles para realizar mantenmiento a estos aparatos....

Bye....

Pioneer DEH-2850MPG	

Pioneer DEH-P35	

Pioneer DEH-P4350	

Pioneer DEH-P4850MP	

Pioneer DEH-P840MP


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

siempre se agradece las colaboraciones y aportes.


----------

